

Bank of England payment system crashes - stugrey
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/oct/20/bank-of-england-payment-system-crashes

======
irdial
If this had happened with Bitcoin, it would be front page news globally. No
one knows what this "glitch" is, where it came from, whether an attack,
software or hardware failure, yet everyone blithely trusts the BOE to
reconcile the amounts and fix the problem without reporting the cause.

This story is highly indicative of the doublethink when it comes to software
applied to money functions, the irrational trust in government institutions
and central banks (independent or not). Bitcoin will remove this opaque,
centralized system and replace it with something solid, open, trustworthy and
incorruptible.

